# Can bettas live with other fish in the same tank??



## artemis malvoti (Feb 25, 2008)

i have a betta named *Gatsby* that i got about two months ago and my little brother got 3 goldfish for his birthday today. my question is can goldfish and bettas co-exist in the same tank?? if not what fish can it co-exist with??


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

No. Bettas require heated water to a temp of 72-80, whereas goldfish require much cooler water. A 5g tank would be a minimum size for a betta on his own, whereas the 3 goldfish will require a minimum tank size much greater, probably in the order of 100g because they do get huge and are massive waste producers. 

Tank size issues aside however, they will never be able to be housed together adequately because of the temperature requirements being so different for each fish.


----------



## King of Candlesticks (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes there are no way Bettas and Goldfish can be housed together. 

However I had my Betta in a tank with Platies Mollies and Corydoras catfish. The Platies and Corys were fine but I ended up having to take the Betta out because the mollies were nipping at his fins.

I would recommend platies though. They were great with the betta.

Also you could get a couple African Dwarf Frogs.

But this all depends on how aggressive your Betta is


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 7, 2007)

Until you finish cycling your tank, as indicated in your other thread, you should not add anything to your tank except fresh water and a little food now and then. 
After you get past that, I have always kept my bettas with other fish. They do fine with the more peaceful fishes their own size or a little smaller. There are people who will tell you to keep bettas in perpetual isolation from other fish but I have never had a problem mixing them in with other fish. They interact enough with those fish that I have convinced myself that they appreciate some neighbors. I may be completely wrong about this but its how I see it.


----------



## Jade999 (Feb 23, 2008)

Otto Cats...My betta has no issues with these little guys and they are great for keeping the tank clea n as they are a type of algea eaters... and Otto's will do fine in a small tank as they do not get larger than about 2 inches


----------

